# Need some april fool's pranks to pull while on a cruise



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My kids (9 and 12) always look forward to silly pranks I pull on April's Fools Day.  This year, we'll be on a cruise for the occasion and I'm trying to think of some pranks I could pull.  I'm going to get someone to photoshop a kracken or mermaid onto a porthole and tape it up to the wall overnight.  Any of you creative folks have some other ideas? This year it's also the day after Easter, so maybe that could play a part.  Thanks in advance for any ideas!

Does anyone else love April Fool's day?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't pull a fire alarm if I were you...


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

No, there are probably lots of pranks that could get me in trouble.  Maybe I'll have to use eyeliner and draw a mustache on my daughter's face while she sleeps again.  (she still pretends to be made about that!)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

The best prank I knew of was replacing sugar in the sugar bowl with salt (not so easy on a cruise)!

You could hide their clothes or underwear?  Or perhaps switch their stuff (put one's stuff in the other's suitcase/dresser)?  If they have phones or cameras, you could dress up embarassingly/make faces and take photos on them - then set those pics to their home screens.  

I like the mustache idea!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a good idea with the suitcase.  I was thinking of hiding a few plastic Easter eggs around the room the day before, then the next day I could put out two like they forgot them and have fake million dollar bills inside.  Or, I could always just try to find a way to publicly embarrass them on the cruise, too, although these days, my mere presence is an embarrassment to them.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Set the clock/watches ahead an hour so they go early to kid's club.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

mom2karen is brilliant!

My DH loves to buy fake lotto scratchers that say you've won the jackpot.  You could buy a few, bring them along, and ask the kids to help you scratch them off.  The fine print usually says stuff like, "Valid only in your dreams."

If you're into embarrassing them, I would suggest you dress like them and follow them around talking like they do.  I'm not sure what words are widely used these days, but in my day it was hella and hecka and lots of 'like' thrown around.  If dressing like them isn't bad enough, I'm sure you could find a beauty at the local Goodwill to wear - former prom or bridesmaids dress?  You could also say really loudly in public how dreamy you think Justin Bieber and Harry Styles are (I think they're both over 18?) and how you just joined their fan clubs.  Maybe even start signing Bieber's "Baby, Baby" song?  (To annoy a friend with teenage daughters, his wife had random people call him with their numbers blocked, start singing the "Baby, baby, baby" lines and then hang up!)


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Find a decent length sound clip of running water and bending/screeching/tearing metal.  Ideally, this sound track would be able to be played REALLY loud.  

Wait for childrens to fall asleep.

Queue up the sound clip to play.  Wake them up with the track, and try to rush them out because the "cruise ship is sinking!  We've got to get out!"


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my god, those are incredible ideas!  I could get a t-shirt that says "Proud mommy of Jack" with an arrow pointing to him.

The screeching metal is devious!!!!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

"Proud Mommy of Jack" is much nicer than the "I'm with Stupid" t-shirts sported on South Park but with just right amount of cringe!  I love it, please take a pic!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

short sheet the bed - always fun when they can't figure out why they can't get under the covers.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Tell them that your forgot to mention that there math teacher is also on the cruise and thought it would be good to do some math work with them on the boat.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

gljones said:


> Tell them that your forgot to mention that there math teacher is also on the cruise and thought it would be good to do some math work with them on the boat.


With the caveat that I have do not recommend anything involving a fake emergency on a ship, as mentioned in earlier posts, I do like this one. If you have a good relationship with the math teacher, you could even bring the teacher in on the gag, by asking the teacher to talk about tutoring sessions during the cruise and asking the kids for any problem subjects where they'd like special review.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Photoshopping a mermaid to a porthole is HILARIOUS!!

Someone I know did a treasure hunt with clues on paper as to the next spot in the hunt. It ended with a birthday cake with trick candles you couldn't blow out. This wasn't an April's Fool joke, but I will never forget it.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Pour clear gelatin powder into the toilets. That's always pretty fun.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As someone who is not a big fan of April Fools jokes and especially physical ones, how about just dropping some subtle and maybe not so subtle hints about how you got some great suggestions, let the suspense build to the breaking point, and then not do anything?

In any case, please be careful with anything physical, lest it backfire in a bad way (people falling/tripping in surprise, allergic reactions to replaced ingredients, spraining/breaking a toe on a short-sheeted bed, etc.), and maybe just go for the more cerebral tricks? At least, when I was growing up, that's all April Fools jokes ever were: essentially some sort of lie that when you fessed up to it was just silly fun.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

NogDog said:


> As someone who is not a big fan of April Fools jokes and especially physical ones, how about just dropping some subtle and maybe not so subtle hints about how you got some great suggestions, let the suspense build to the breaking point, and then not do anything?
> 
> In any case, please be careful with anything physical, lest it backfire in a bad way (people falling/tripping in surprise, allergic reactions to replaced ingredients, spraining/breaking a toe on a short-sheeted bed, etc.), and maybe just go for the more cerebral tricks? At least, when I was growing up, that's all April Fools jokes ever were: essentially some sort of lie that when you fessed up to it was just silly fun.


thanks for all the ideas, everyone. My kids would be disappointed if I did nothing. All day long they hope another prank is coming. I never do anything cruel or anything that could result in harm. I frosted an empty pepperidge farm cake box once and left it out for them to eat. I made jello in juice glasses so when they went to drink it, nothing moved. I froze milk into cereal bowls and then put the cereal on top so they were in for a surprise when they stuck the spoon in. Silly harmless stuff.


----------

